# Holster/loads  for S & W Model 57



## Michael F Sights (Nov 13, 2017)

I am picking up a new S & W 41 Remington Magnum this weekend. Whats your favorite hunting holster?

Ordered some cases, 210 XTP Hornady bullets & H110. Never really reloaded for pistols, any tips?


----------



## pacecars (Nov 13, 2017)

Simply Rugged Sourdough

https://www.simplyrugged.com/ecomme...oncealment-Holster.cfm?item_id=151&parent=669


----------



## frankwright (Nov 15, 2017)

What is the barrel length? for 4" or shorter I use a regular belt holster and I usually use a snap strap because of climbing trees and all the activity in the woods.
Over six inches I like either a cross draw or a bandolier type holster.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 15, 2017)

The Galco D.A.O. gives great versatility.
For the 6", DAO128
For the 4", DAO126

Do not load light with the H110, maximum or near maximum loads tend to be safer. It's a good powder just don't load it light.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Nov 15, 2017)

frankwright said:


> What is the barrel length? for 4" or shorter I use a regular belt holster and I usually use a snap strap because of climbing trees and all the activity in the woods.
> Over six inches I like either a cross draw or a bandolier type holster.



It's a 6" barrel, thanks.


----------



## jmoser (Nov 16, 2017)

The 210 XTP and H110 are the way to go.  Make sure to use magnum primers with the H110 [I like CCI 350s.]

Published data is right on, H110 likes to be loaded near max in all my guns.  Get a Lee Factory Crimp Die and crimp solid in the XTP cannelure.  [Get the Lee 4 die deluxe set and never look back.]

I will probably someday wind up with a Henry carbine to match my .41 Blackhawk .  .  . missed my chance at a 1894 .41 back when.


----------



## Dub (Dec 24, 2017)

pacecars said:


> Simply Rugged Sourdough
> 
> https://www.simplyrugged.com/ecomme...oncealment-Holster.cfm?item_id=151&parent=669



Excellent holsters !


----------



## Larry Rooks (Mar 2, 2018)

I am loading some Barnes 180 gr XPB in mine and they are awesome, loaded with Blue Dot.  I also use a Keith type 215 gr Cast bullet for hunting, also over Blue Dot, that has always worked great on hogs and deer


----------



## godogs57 (Apr 6, 2018)

Good bullet choice there. I shoot 200 grain XTP’s out of my 629 Classic and they are nasty on deer. Group very well. I use WW 296 powder (H110) myself.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 11, 2018)

I made this one for a S&W 686 with a 4"bbl





And this one for a Taurus clone


----------



## Dub (Jun 29, 2018)

Capt Quirk said:


> I made this one for a S&W 686 with a 4"bbl
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Great looking work !!!!!


----------

